# Taxes: Lyft Commision



## Al John (Mar 14, 2016)

Currently working on Turbo Tax. Since I have to pay commissions to Lyft, can I write those commissions off in my Business Expenses? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm currently trying to figure this out, simply for filling out my unemployment/EDD form (since Lyft is currently my sole source of income, for better or for worse). 

The forms you submit to unemployment are supposed to list your pre-tax earnings for each week, however, I don't know if I'm supposed to be listing my earnings AFTER Lyft (or Uber) get their cut?? 

What do you guys think/advise? I may post this in a separate forum...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> I'm currently trying to figure this out, simply for filling out my unemployment/EDD form (since Lyft is currently my sole source of income, for better or for worse).
> 
> The forms you submit to unemployment are supposed to list your pre-tax earnings for each week, however, I don't know if I'm supposed to be listing my earnings AFTER Lyft (or Uber) get their cut??
> 
> What do you guys think/advise? I may post this in a separate forum...


pre-tax earnings for your self employment income would be after you deduct* all* your expenses out including fees from Lyft or Uber


----------

